# 9/1/11 + 9/2/11 Islamorada Daytime Swordfishing Report - Big 248 lber!



## syxx (Jan 9, 2011)

We've caught swordfish on our last 3 trips on the BNM out of Bud n' Mary's in Islamorada, FL. The Catch 22 also had a great day with 2 broadbills and a mako yesterday. On the BNM we had Luke from Australia out for some *daytime swordfishing* two days in a row. The first drop on the first day he caught his very first broadbill which was a 113 lbs. His girlfriend Sarah also released her first swordfish at the end of the day. On day two we had a very slow morning. Finally late in the afternoon we had a solid hook up with a nice sword. I didn't realize the fish was as big as it was until I saw him racing around the boat lit up with an electric blue colored back. After a quick swim on top the sword went down 700 feet and Luke went to work. After 1 hour and 30 minutes we had the gaffs into a fat 248# Broadbill! Congratulations Luke!

Capt. Nick Stanczyk
[email protected]


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Good Job*

:thumbup: Congrates gals and guys, some nice looking swords there. Not your biggest but some mighty fine ones. Keep the post a coming. Gene


----------

